# How to unplug the wires?



## 118Monroe (Nov 25, 2010)

I had this 2001 Nissan Sentra 4 months ago. I want to replace the cd player (CY068) with a similar model since the old one does not play cd's at all. Here comes the problem. I tried to unplug the wire sets at the back of the cd player but I could not pull them out no matter how hard I tried. Is there a trick inside? I did not expect that I would get stuck on this. Could anyone tell me how I should do it the correct way? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's a tab on the harness connector that needs to be depressed and held down while you pull it out from the radio. Some connectors have just the one tab to depress, some have one on each side of the harness connector.


----------



## 118Monroe (Nov 25, 2010)

You're right. I used a flat blade screwdriver to press the tab down and it came out perfectly. Thank you very much for your help.


----------

